# Bailey has some big news to share!!!



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hello SM family! Bailey and I would like to share some exciting news with you! I was offered a new position with my company that will be based out of Charlotte, NC! So Bailey and I will be moving there in October! I am excited and nervous at the same time, because the position would be a promotion and a lot more work/responsibility but great experience. I'm also really looking forward to living in a new place and experiencing a new city - I hear Charlotte is a great place to be! 

And guess what else...:chili:

Since we will be getting an apartment of our own, Bailey and I will FINALLY be able to bring home a sibling for him!!! :Happy_Dance::walklikeanegyptian::sHa_banana: I'm going to start looking now so hopefully by the end of the year, he will have sibling! I'm beyond excited because as many of you know, I have been waiting very anxiously for many many months to get a maltese. There have been many days when I thought I would just pass out from a severe case of puppy fever! :smstarz: But now, FINALLY, the search is officially ON!!! I will check in with you all through my search...I'm sure I'll have lots of questions and will need advice once I get started!

Also...do any of you have any Charlotte tips you could share with me? I'm already stressing about finding a new vet, groomer, holistic pet food store, etc. Any recommendations would be sooo helpful!

We will keep you all updated of our big move and the puppy search!!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

OMG! That is so much exciting news all at once! Charlotte is a beautiful city. You will love it there. I am so excited for what is to come for you, Nida!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats!!! That is all very exciting news :chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yay!!! What wonderful news, Nida! Congrats on your promotion & I bet you will love experiencing somewhere new! I'm sure a few SMers can help you find great pet services in your new area.

And I'm sooo happy for you that you will finally be able to get Bailey the sibling you've both been wanting for so long! The search will be so much fun! I know how patient you've been and now it's finally happening! Hugs to you!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

That is so exciting!! I am so happy for you. :aktion033::aktion033: Just so you know...... maltese puppy fever never seems to go away,  :biggrin:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, Nida you are very brave, if I were you I'd be a nervous wreck about moving away from the fam!!!!:w00t:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Nida, Charlotte is a beautiful city and has a lot to offer. Congragratulations!:chili::chili:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats! You have been waiting so patiently for a little Maltese and I know the perfect one is waiting for you and Bailey. It will be fun to help you search and see who you come home with.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

RudyRoo said:


> OMG! That is so much exciting news all at once! Charlotte is a beautiful city. You will love it there. I am so excited for what is to come for you, Nida!


Thank you Leigh! I hear great things about Charlotte so I'm VERY excited that I get to experience living there!



zooeysmom said:


> Congrats!!! That is all very exciting news :chili::chili::chili::chili:


Thank you so much!



LJSquishy said:


> Yay!!! What wonderful news, Nida! Congrats on your promotion & I bet you will love experiencing somewhere new! I'm sure a few SMers can help you find great pet services in your new area.
> 
> And I'm sooo happy for you that you will finally be able to get Bailey the sibling you've both been wanting for so long! The search will be so much fun! I know how patient you've been and now it's finally happening! Hugs to you!


Thanks so much Lisa! I'm also beyond excited about finally being able to get a second fluff. I can't wait to start the search! :chili: It'll be a tough waiting a few months till I can finally bring him/her home!


----------



## Rainw (May 23, 2011)

That's awesome! Congratulations and good luck with your search!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations on the new job and the move, how exciting! Bailey is going to miss your family but he'll enjoy playing with the new puppy.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Congratulations all around. How great for you and Bailey to be starting such an exciting adventure. Best wishes to you:thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

How exciting, and a beautiful city wow Congrats Nida:aktion033:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Nida Hope all goes well with your move.. Congratulations! :aktion033:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Wow.. congratulations, Nida... how exciting!! Best of luck, and of course, we'll want to see pictures of the new apartment!!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Nida, congratulations on your promotion, that's wonderful!!

I worked in Charlotte for about a year in 1997. It's a beautiful city. They have a very nice theatre there - I saw the play/musical Miss Saigon while I was there and it was a great production. I hope you're going to like it there, I found the people very nice and welcoming.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Congratulations, sweet girl!!
xoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

OMG Nida!!!!! How EXCITING!!!!!!! :w00t: I've been to Charlotte several times and it really is a nice city. My dad was based out of there many years ago. The people are really nice and the biggest plus is that houses are less expensive than in big cities so you can get sooooo much more for your money. :chili: Another fluff....:w00t: I can't wait til you find the right one! Bailey must be wagging his tail like crazy!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> That is so exciting!! I am so happy for you. :aktion033::aktion033: Just so you know...... maltese puppy fever never seems to go away,  :biggrin:


Thank you so much...and uh oh, not good to hear that I may never be able to cure this puppy fever. I'm in trouble :blush:



The A Team said:


> Wow, Nida you are very brave, if I were you I'd be a nervous wreck about moving away from the fam!!!!:w00t:


Pat, the first time I moved away from home and my family, I cried for a week straight! That was when I went away to college...I moved back home for a couple of years after that. Then I moved to Nashville for grad school and came back home after that again! (my dad calls me his "boomerang kid" :blush So by now, I am used to being away from home...I'm actually excited about it! I'll miss my family for sure but it'll be nice to be on my own and be independent  



aprilb said:


> Nida, Charlotte is a beautiful city and has a lot to offer. Congragratulations!:chili::chili:


Thanks so much April! I hear soooo many wonderful things about Charlotte...can't wait to see it for myself soon! 



Crystal&Zoe said:


> Congrats! You have been waiting so patiently for a little Maltese and I know the perfect one is waiting for you and Bailey. It will be fun to help you search and see who you come home with.


CRYSTAL!! You know how much it's been killing me to wait this long for my own Maltese!!! The next few months better go by FAST! I am excited to share my search with the SM family!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Wow weeee, great news Nida! It's always exciting to move to a new place and start fresh. I know Bailey would enjoy a sibling too. I'm so excited for you...much luck!:chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh i am super excited for you Nida  wishing u the very best.
(((hugs)))


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - just getting to reply to this here. Of course I've known since you got the job (unofficially) and so thrilled when it was signed and sealed. :chili::chili: As I've said, you so deserve the promotion and I think this will be an exciting new chapter in your life, Nida So make sure you have an extra nook with a pull out couch for SM aunties coming down to visit.:w00t::HistericalSmiley: Wow you'll have a lot to do but very exciting. And getting another pup...PRICELESS!!! Can't wait to see whom this search will bring you. Happy apartment or house hunting. :aktion033:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rainw said:


> That's awesome! Congratulations and good luck with your search!


Thanks! I've already kind of started my search...I just can't wait!!! :wub:



Maglily said:


> Congratulations on the new job and the move, how exciting! Bailey is going to miss your family but he'll enjoy playing with the new puppy.


Yup Brenda, Bailey is going to have a really hard time with the move  He's so used to being surrounded by lots of people that it's definitely going to be a big adjustment for him...I hope a sibling will help with that though! And...THANK YOU!!!



lynda said:


> Congratulations all around. How great for you and Bailey to be starting such an exciting adventure. Best wishes to you:thumbsup:


Thanks Lynda! I am so excited!!



Matilda's mommy said:


> How exciting, and a beautiful city wow Congrats Nida:aktion033:


Thank you so much Paula! I visited Charlotte for the first time this weekend and loved it!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :thumbsup: Nida Hope all goes well with your move.. Congratulations! :aktion033:


Thanks Jeanne!



harrysmom said:


> Wow.. congratulations, Nida... how exciting!! Best of luck, and of course, we'll want to see pictures of the new apartment!!!


Debbie, thank you! I picked out my apartment over the weekend...of course I had to find one that was the most dog friendly and the lay out had to work for the dogs as well. I think I found one that will be great...I'm excited to move in!! 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Nida, congratulations on your promotion, that's wonderful!!
> 
> I worked in Charlotte for about a year in 1997. It's a beautiful city. They have a very nice theatre there - I saw the play/musical Miss Saigon while I was there and it was a great production. I hope you're going to like it there, I found the people very nice and welcoming.


THANKS Linda! Glad to know you liked living in Charlotte! I think I will really love it too. Hope I have some time away from work to enjoy all that the city has to offer!



KAG said:


> Congratulations, sweet girl!!
> xoxoxooxoxox


 Thanks so much Kerry!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Bibu said:


> OMG Nida!!!!! How EXCITING!!!!!!! :w00t: I've been to Charlotte several times and it really is a nice city. My dad was based out of there many years ago. The people are really nice and the biggest plus is that houses are less expensive than in big cities so you can get sooooo much more for your money. :chili: Another fluff....:w00t: I can't wait til you find the right one! Bailey must be wagging his tail like crazy!


Thanks so much! Glad to know you liked Charlotte...I had never been before I got this position but I visited this weekend and loved what I did see. I only got to explore the area where my office/apartment will be but so far, so good! And oh my goodness, I am super excited about getting another fluff...just cant wait!!!



Rocky's Mom said:


> Wow weeee, great news Nida! It's always exciting to move to a new place and start fresh. I know Bailey would enjoy a sibling too. I'm so excited for you...much luck!:chili:


Thanks very much. Yes, I soooo need a change in scenery...I'm really excited about living in a new place and meeting new people, seeing new things!! 



Katkoota said:


> Oh i am super excited for you Nida  wishing u the very best.
> (((hugs)))


Thanks so much Kat!! 



Snowbody said:


> Nida - just getting to reply to this here. Of course I've known since you got the job (unofficially) and so thrilled when it was signed and sealed. :chili::chili: As I've said, you so deserve the promotion and I think this will be an exciting new chapter in your life, Nida So make sure you have an extra nook with a pull out couch for SM aunties coming down to visit.:w00t::HistericalSmiley: Wow you'll have a lot to do but very exciting. And getting another pup...PRICELESS!!! Can't wait to see whom this search will bring you. Happy apartment or house hunting. :aktion033:


hahaha Sue, yes you did know right from the very beginning! Of course I had to tell you right away since you know what I've been through these last few months with all the stress! The work will definitely be very tough in my new position but it will be a great experience for me. Oh and there will be plenty of room in my new apt for Bailey's SM aunties to come visit so you just come on down anytime!!! 

And you KNOW just how thrilled I am about finally being able to get another pup!!!! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi everyone! Just wanted to update you on our big move down to Charlotte - well we are finally here! We got here last Sunday and I started work that Monday...so I have been EXHAUSTED trying to get settled in! Bailey is doing well and is adjusting to the move slowly - but transitioning from a house to an apartment has been tough on him, as you can probably imagine. He barks at every little noise, so we'll have to work on that! :w00t: He misses my family and they miss him a lot too. It'll take some time, I'm sure, but he is starting to adjust to our new routine. 

I've been working on my puppy search too...and will update you all once I get closer to bringing home my new little one  It won't be for another few months or so because I wanted to give myself and Bailey some time to settle in....I'll keep you all in the loop!


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

what wonderful news and good luck with the sibling search. We live in spartanburg,sc.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

There a little something coming in the mail.....I finally went to the post office today!!! :blush:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm glad you guys made it safely to your new home. I am sure you will both adjust just fine to your new routine! I can't wait to hear more about your puppy search!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Nida, I am following you & sweet Bailey---you are in my thoughts! 
Don't forget to change your avatar location when you get time! I hope the new job is more than you dreamed & your location is a fun place to live! I think that area is very nice! Enjoy! and post photos.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Nida, I'm so happy you are there and settled in..well, er, kind of. I'm glad Bailey is doing well too. It's always stressful when moving and sometimes stressful on our pups too. I hope Bailey continues to do well and learns the new sounds are ok. Good luck!:sHa_banana:



Bailey&Me said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to update you on our big move down to Charlotte - well we are finally here! We got here last Sunday and I started work that Monday...so I have been EXHAUSTED trying to get settled in! Bailey is doing well and is adjusting to the move slowly - but transitioning from a house to an apartment has been tough on him, as you can probably imagine. He barks at every little noise, so we'll have to work on that! :w00t: He misses my family and they miss him a lot too. It'll take some time, I'm sure, but he is starting to adjust to our new routine.
> 
> I've been working on my puppy search too...and will update you all once I get closer to bringing home my new little one  It won't be for another few months or so because I wanted to give myself and Bailey some time to settle in....I'll keep you all in the loop!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Nida - glad that Bailey is starting to adjust. I think as you get around and socialize (yourself and him :HistericalSmiley things will improve. And of course I'm so excited about your little addition-to-be. I'm so upset that I'll only be in Charlotte at the airport and driving to the Asheville area on Friday and not get to see you. One of these days though


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Hooray, Nida! I'm glad you're there and settling in. Must be exciting and overwhelming at the same time. I loved Charlotte when I was there. What area are you in?

Bailey will do just fine, he needs to meet the neighbors and charm the pants off of them!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bailey&Me said:


> Hi everyone! Just wanted to update you on our big move down to Charlotte - well we are finally here! We got here last Sunday and I started work that Monday...so I have been EXHAUSTED trying to get settled in! Bailey is doing well and is adjusting to the move slowly - but transitioning from a house to an apartment has been tough on him, as you can probably imagine. He barks at every little noise, so we'll have to work on that! :w00t: He misses my family and they miss him a lot too. It'll take some time, I'm sure, but he is starting to adjust to our new routine.
> 
> I've been working on my puppy search too...and will update you all once I get closer to bringing home my new little one  It won't be for another few months or so because I wanted to give myself and Bailey some time to settle in....I'll keep you all in the loop!


Nida -- so glad that you and Bailey are getting settled and are finally in your new home and job.

*Don't forget to pm me your new addy so that I can pass it on to your Secret santa.* :thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I truly thought I had replied to this when you first posted but guess not...sorry!
Anyway very happy for you and your new venture! You must be exhausted from the move, adjusting to new home, and started your new job already...I'm exhausted just thinking about it LOL 

I'm glad little Bailey is starting to settle in! I'm sure he'll love it there once the 'newness' wears off!


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

What fabulous news...all of it! Congrats!  so exciting adding a new baby!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hooray, Nida! I'm glad you're there and settling in. Must be exciting and overwhelming at the same time. I loved Charlotte when I was there. What area are you in?
> 
> Bailey will do just fine, *he needs to meet the neighbors and charm the pants off of them!*


Oh, you mean Bailey should charm the pants off of them. I was a little worried that you meant Nida should.  Wait a minute, not a bad idea


----------



## *Missy* (Oct 7, 2011)

Whoops apparently I missed the end of the thread ...lol good that your getting settled!


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

Congrats on the promotion and congrats on your soon-to-be bundle of fur! Double exciting! Can't wait to see pictures of the new pup!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Yay!!!! I am a Charlotte expert, I lived there for 3 years. What part of the city did you move to? Uptown? Ballantyne? SouthPark? Dilworth? I know lots of the areas very well.

I don't have a groomer recommendation for you, as Misto doesn't get groomed.
A great vet is Dr. Pennea at Charlotte Animal Medical Hospital on Monroe Rd. 
There are a bunch of cute dog boutiques. 

1. Canine Cafe has amazing organic selection of food, toys, etc. They just moved their location though, so make sure you go to the new location.
2. Pet essentials, on Pineville Matthews Rd. Good general pet store

And I can recommend stuff for you too, like a good tailor, dry cleaner, restaurants, anything you'd like, just ask!!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

bentleybsmom said:


> what wonderful news and good luck with the sibling search. We live in spartanburg,sc.


Thank you so much! Good to know you live close by...not sure how close that is to Charlotte but if you're ever up here, let me know!! Bailey loves puppy play dates 



The A Team said:


> There a little something coming in the mail.....I finally went to the post office today!!! :blush:


Awww THANK YOU Pat, that is so sweet of you!!!



LJSquishy said:


> I'm glad you guys made it safely to your new home. I am sure you will both adjust just fine to your new routine! I can't wait to hear more about your puppy search!


Thanks Lisa! It's been a rough few weeks but we're finally settling in! I just got the rest of my furniture delivered today so I feel much more at home now. Yes, I will definitely update you all on my puppy search once I get further along in my search  It's soooo tempting to bring one home right away but I think it's best to wait a little bit!



edelweiss said:


> Nida, I am following you & sweet Bailey---you are in my thoughts!
> Don't forget to change your avatar location when you get time! I hope the new job is more than you dreamed & your location is a fun place to live! I think that area is very nice! Enjoy! and post photos.


Thanks Sandi...the new position is kicking my behind already (not really a new position...same work, just even MORE of it!!) but I'll hang in there  Thanks for the reminder...I'll update my info soon!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Rocky's Mom said:


> Nida, I'm so happy you are there and settled in..well, er, kind of. I'm glad Bailey is doing well too. It's always stressful when moving and sometimes stressful on our pups too. I hope Bailey continues to do well and learns the new sounds are ok. Good luck!:sHa_banana:


Thank you! Bailey is doing well...every day he seems to settle in a bit more. I left him home alone here for the first time a couple of days ago and he did amazingly well! So I'm not TOO worried anymore. He's a smart little guy, I'm sure he'll be fine! 



Snowbody said:


> Nida - glad that Bailey is starting to adjust. I think as you get around and socialize (yourself and him :HistericalSmiley things will improve. And of course I'm so excited about your little addition-to-be. I'm so upset that I'll only be in Charlotte at the airport and driving to the Asheville area on Friday and not get to see you. One of these days though


Thanks Sue! I know, I'm so sad that I won't get to see you while you're in NC, but I hope you have a good trip and I can't wait to hear all about it! Did I tell you I joined a small dog meet up group here that seems to be really great? They're quite active and meet up every weekend it seems. So I'm going to start taking Bailey to those...I hope that helps him! 



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Hooray, Nida! I'm glad you're there and settling in. Must be exciting and overwhelming at the same time. I loved Charlotte when I was there. What area are you in?
> 
> 
> Bailey will do just fine, he needs to meet the neighbors and charm the pants off of them!


Thanks Linda! I like it so far but I haven't seen much of Charlotte yet. Looking forward to exploring the city more when I get a chance!

As for Bailey...right now, whenever I see any of my neighbors I'm looking like this: :blush::brownbag: because he's been barking at every noise he hears out in the hall way. The other day I met my next door neighbor and as soon as I said hello, she asked what kind of dog I had (Bailey wasnt with me at the time but I guess she had heard him!!):blush:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Nida -- so glad that you and Bailey are getting settled and are finally in your new home and job.
> 
> *Don't forget to pm me your new addy so that I can pass it on to your Secret santa.* :thumbsup:


Thanks Lynn! Sure, I'll PM you my address...thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> I truly thought I had replied to this when you first posted but guess not...sorry!
> Anyway very happy for you and your new venture! You must be exhausted from the move, adjusting to new home, and started your new job already...I'm exhausted just thinking about it LOL
> 
> I'm glad little Bailey is starting to settle in! I'm sure he'll love it there once the 'newness' wears off!


Thanks so much!! I do like it here a lot so far but YES I am EXHAUSTED! Mostly it's the job wearing me out...so much to do in my old role and still doing a ton of work for the old position...:w00t: But I'm getting some unpacking and moving in done so feeling a bit more at home now. 



*Missy* said:


> What fabulous news...all of it! Congrats!  so exciting adding a new baby!


Thank you! I'm SOOOO excited about the new puppy too...I have been wanting a second one for a LONG time. It's so hard to wait but I want to settle in a bit.



Snowbody said:


> Oh, you mean Bailey should charm the pants off of them. I was a little worried that you meant Nida should.  Wait a minute, not a bad idea


HAHHAHA!!! Sue, you never fail to crack me up!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: 



BellaEnzo said:


> Congrats on the promotion and congrats on your soon-to-be bundle of fur! Double exciting! Can't wait to see pictures of the new pup!


Thanks so much! Yup, I'll definitely keep you all posted on the puppy search. 



LamborghiniGirl said:


> Yay!!!! I am a Charlotte expert, I lived there for 3 years. What part of the city did you move to? Uptown? Ballantyne? SouthPark? Dilworth? I know lots of the areas very well.
> 
> I don't have a groomer recommendation for you, as Misto doesn't get groomed.
> A great vet is Dr. Pennea at Charlotte Animal Medical Hospital on Monroe Rd.
> ...


OH how cool!!! I'll PM you the details. THANK YOU so much for the recommendations...not sure how close the vet you mentioned is to me but I'll look them up for sure. I LOVE taking Bailey to visit dog boutiques so we'll definitely be checking out the ones you mentioned. THANKS!!!!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

how exciting and nerve racking at the same time!! you will find the puppy that fits your family soon!!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Bailey&Me said:


> OH how cool!!! I'll PM you the details. THANK YOU so much for the recommendations...not sure how close the vet you mentioned is to me but I'll look them up for sure. I LOVE taking Bailey to visit dog boutiques so we'll definitely be checking out the ones you mentioned. THANKS!!!!


Of course! Any questions you have, I can help out. I still go back once every 8 weeks to get my hair colored, so I have lots of friends and connections in the Charlotte! Seriously, anything from car mechanics to doctors office recommendations lol. Can't wait to hear how you like the area.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi Nida, 

Congrats on your move! Zooey and I moved a little over a month ago, but only 20 miles away. It was really hard on her (and me)! And some of my neighbors are not nice about dogs. I was cornered in the parking garage and given dirty looks, then a lecture about how she barks all day. I only work part-time, so it was quite an exaggeration. But anyway, to keep the peace and to help Zooey with this new environment, I hired a wonderful dog trainer. Assuming Bailey doesn't have separation anxiety and is just barking at the new noises, here are a few tips:

1. Get a loud fan and keep it near the window/door where he hears the most noise.

2. Over the weekend or in the evenings when you're home with him, practice desensitizing him to the noises with clicker training. Once he hears a noise, but before he barks, click and treat. After many hours of this, Zooey only lifts her head if she hears people talking in the courtyard. I say, "good quiet" and that's enough--she doesn't require clicks/treats anymore. We're also working with this on the leash, and that's a work in progress  

3. Befriend your neighbors. I do my neighbors small favors whenever possible. And I invited them to my open house/housewarming party. I've never had to work so hard to keep the peace, but now that I'm a condo owner, that's what I gotta do. 

Best wishes to you and Bailey! 

Hugs,


----------

